# Rollover-Effekt mit HTML?



## scrotum (29. Juli 2003)

wie macht man am einfachsten einen rollover effekt mit zwei bildern? also ich habe ein bild als knopf und wenn man mit dem cursor drüberfährt kommt das zweite bild, also ein klassicher rollover effekt .

Adobe GoLive macht mir einen zu grossen quellcode mit einem script. geht das nicht einfacher?

vielen dank für die antworten


----------



## Fabian H (29. Juli 2003)

```
<img src="bild.jpg" onMouseOver="this.src='bild2.jpg';" onMouseOut="this.src='bild.jpg';">
```


----------



## scrotum (29. Juli 2003)

vielen dank, es funktioniert!

aber wie geht denn das, wenn ich das ganze noch verlinken will? also dass bei einem knopfdruck eine andere seite kommt. ich weiss, das ist wohl peinlich einfach, aber ich weiss es nicht .

vielen dank schon für die antwort.


----------



## Fabian H (29. Juli 2003)

Es ist tasächlich peinlich!

```
<a href="seite.html"><img [...]></a>
```


----------

